# PC Controller Dead Zone? (Xbox One controller)



## Dillmiester

Fact is Microsoft really screwed the pooch on the thumbsticks for the Xbox One , it's thrown me off since the day I first used one, and it pisses me off to no end being a big Xbox fan. It's because they used a smaller sensor which takes less grams of force to move it Xbox 360 was 115 now I wanna say its 85. The geometry I think changed as well somehow maybe shorter stick idk.

There's a service from a company called Battle Beaver Customs that will swap the sensors out I've been wanting to have it done cause it's very bothersome in Halo.

Why mess with what was perfect.


----------



## Marshall160

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*
> 
> Fact is Microsoft really screwed the pooch on the thumbsticks for the Xbox One , it's thrown me off since the day I first used one, and it pisses me off to no end being a big Xbox fan. It's because they used a smaller sensor which takes less grams of force to move it Xbox 360 was 115 now I wanna say its 85. The geometry I think changed as well somehow maybe shorter stick idk.
> 
> There's a service from a company called Battle Beaver Customs that will swap the sensors out I've been wanting to have it done cause it's very bothersome in Halo.
> 
> Why mess with what was perfect.


I dont think the problem is in the controller itself, it seems to be within windows, when using the calibration program in windows it correctly registers even the slightest movement from the thumb stick. However in games the dead zone is just way too big, I know the Elite controller has a program to edit this on a game to game basis, but paying 200$ for a game pad seems kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Dillmiester

I hear ya its frustrating enough on the console the games were originally designed to run on its noticed, I can imagine on PC with all the other variables.

I only really can tell there's a problem when its a twitch shooter that I've played for years. Just pick up a 360 controller and see for yourself they are loose as a goose in comparison.


----------



## Marshall160

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*
> 
> I hear ya its frustrating enough on the console the games were originally designed to run on its noticed, I can imagine on PC with all the other variables.
> 
> I only really can tell there's a problem when its a twitch shooter that I've played for years. Just pick up a 360 controller and see for yourself they are loose as a goose in comparison.


You are saying the 360 controller does not have this massive dead zone issue the One does?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I've noticed alot of games have their own settings for the controllers as well, I always have to tweak alot before getting the control in the sticks that I'm used to. This is while using a PS4 controller or even my Razer Sabertooth. most games I just use my mouse & keyboard to this since it's a pain to have to mess with.


----------



## Marshall160

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I've noticed alot of games have their own settings for the controllers as well, I always have to tweak alot before getting the control in the sticks that I'm used to. This is while using a PS4 controller or even my Razer Sabertooth. most games I just use my mouse & keyboard to this since it's a pain to have to mess with.


Thanks for the replies, I've found out how to adjust the dead zones with the steam controller options. You can basicaly have 0 dead zone if you wish, which is what I like


----------



## Dillmiester

Glad you got it sorted out. I only reccomend wired 360 controllers for PC for this reason. There's variation even from controller to controller on practically new ones. I have a preferred one I use primarily online and for most games has less play but it's also the consistency of the tracking at least it feels that way. I know it's not all in my head or there wouldn't be others that discovered these discrepancies.

I'd like to handle an Elite just to see what it feels like. There's a reason they came out with it so soon.


----------



## 1Kaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshall160*
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I've found out how to adjust the dead zones with the steam controller options. You can basicaly have 0 dead zone if you wish, which is what I like


How did you do that? I have similar issues. My 360 controller has a very large deadzone that I think is attributed to steam.


----------



## Marshall160

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kaz*
> 
> How did you do that? I have similar issues. My 360 controller has a very large deadzone that I think is attributed to steam.


The dead zones have nothing to do with the controllers, they are preset in every game, some games have a dead zone adjustment in the options, but most don't. Most games use a big dead zone to compensate for wear and tear on controllers, so they don't start drifting off center, but the bi-product is that you get a huge dead zone where the stick does not respond.

In steam;
Right click on your game,
"Edit Steam Controller Configuration"
Left click on the box with the right joystick
Additional Settings

Adjust "Dead Zone outer" way down.

Some games require more tweaking than others, I used this video to understand which settings to play with.






Hope this helps! It really helped me as I cannot stand dead zones on the right stick, it just throws everything off.

Also you can add other game launchers to steam and launch them threw steam to get the same controller options, like Battle.net and Epic Launcher for example.


----------



## airisom2

Try using Xinput Plus. It will allow you to change advanced controller settings on a per-game basis (like graphics profiles). It also allows for rapid fire toggle and some other neat settings. I'm not sure if it works on the Xbox One controller, but it works on the 360 controller.

On the website, click the 4.14.3 blue link.


----------



## hotwheels47125

airisom2 said:


> Try using Xinput Plus. It will allow you to change advanced controller settings on a per-game basis (like graphics profiles). It also allows for rapid fire toggle and some other neat settings. I'm not sure if it works on the Xbox One controller, but it works on the 360 controller.
> 
> On the website, click the 4.14.3 blue link.


This is exactly the solution I was looking for. Xinput Plus was a great suggestion! Not only did it help me fix the irritating zoom-out on FFVII R+Int's Weapon Enhancement menu, but it's clearly going to help me forget about my favorite controller's stick-drift issue across the board!

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I signed up to this site, just to thank you!


----------

